# Restoring Steering Wheel?



## Naresh

Is there a special technique to removing the shiney finish from steering wheels after heavy use? I have heard of a product called magic eraser as shown on the link below but just wondered what the opinions were on here. The goal is to restore the original matt finish to my existing steering wheel.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=681976


----------



## steve o

Have you tried liquid leather cleaner?

Steve.


----------



## Naresh

I have heard of liquid leather cleaner, pears soap and other stuff being mentioned to restore a steering wheel back to an OEM matt finish but I'm sure someone else on here mentioned a different method?


----------



## SAJ77

Naresh said:


> I have heard of liquid leather cleaner, pears soap and other stuff being mentioned to restore a steering wheel back to an OEM matt finish but I'm sure someone else on here mentioned a different method?


A brillo pad :? ........

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=138917&p=1433923&hilit=scourer#p1433923


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

I have heard alot of good things about the magic eraser. I would like to get one to try out, but so far it seems they are only available in the U.S

Anyone else know if they can be purchased of the shelf in the U.K?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Just picked up a magic eraser from Tesco's, will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## T3RBO

Naresh said:


> Is there a special technique to removing the shiney finish from steering wheels after heavy use? I have heard of a product called magic eraser as shown on the link below but just wondered what the opinions were on here. The goal is to restore the original matt finish to my existing steering wheel.
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=681976


Amazing results on that thread

UK links

http://www.google.co.uk/products?source ... CCAQrQQwAA


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Well I could not resist having a go this evening, and all I can say is its........magic 

I now have a nice matt leather steering wheel. I was amazed at all the grime and grease it removed.

Well happy, I think I might tackle the seats on the weekend.

Give it a go guys, JML Doktor Power Magic Eraser (big block which you can cut down) Available at your local Tesco's!


----------



## TT Ade

Cheers for the feedback, Dave.

YET ANOTHER THING FOR THE TO DO LIST! Does it EVER end? :roll:


----------



## bobski

Come on Dave you know we want some pics..


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

bobski said:


> Come on Dave you know we want some pics..


I will take some mate, I should of taken one before.

If anyone else try's this I would also like to see your results


----------



## bobski

DesignerDaveTT said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Dave you know we want some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> I will take some mate, I should of taken one before.
> 
> If anyone else try's this I would also like to see your results
Click to expand...

 Are you going to apply some Liquid Leather Conditioner afterwards...? I would be a bit worried about protection. But i am a worrier though... :roll:


----------



## ecko2702

Use the magic eraser that is what I use on my car. They work fantastic on everything. If you guys have a hard time finding them over there let me know I will send you all some.


----------



## MrHooky

Was going to say I used some liquid leather cleaner on my wheel and it made a big improvement although going to get some of that magic eraser stuff too to give it a go. Will try and do some before and after pics too...


----------



## Mark Davies

Hunted and hunted for a Magic Eraser for the last two days with no luck at all. Where are Woolworths when you need them?

Before I try the internet (really don't want the hassle of having to go and collect _yet another _parcel from the bloody Post Office if I can help it) has anyone found someone who stocks it? I tried my local branches of Tesco and they don't seem to have them.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Mark Davies said:


> Hunted and hunted for a Magic Eraser for the last two days with no luck at all. Where are Woolworths when you need them?
> 
> Before I try the internet (really don't want the hassle of having to go and collect _yet another _parcel from the bloody Post Office if I can help it) has anyone found someone who stocks it? I tried my local branches of Tesco and they don't seem to have them.


I got mine from a large Tesco's, the product was called JML Doktor Power Magic Eraser


----------



## T3RBO

Mark Davies said:


> Hunted and hunted for a Magic Eraser for the last two days with no luck at all. Where are Woolworths when you need them?


Link I provided the other day shows Argos sells a small and large version :wink:


----------



## Smeds

I've got a few of the things from the doktor range, really good stuff. Think I have one of the erasers somewhere, will see if I can find it and give this a go.


----------



## TT Ade

I'm wondering why this is so good? Surely it can't be a cleaner that is so far in advance of anything else on the market? Might it be down to the sponge rather than the cleaner? I'm going to give mine a go tomorrow with Liquid Leather cleaner and use a compounding foam pad that you would normally use on a machine polisher. Should be interesting to see what results I get.


----------



## MrHooky

TT Ade said:


> I'm wondering why this is so good? Surely it can't be a cleaner that is so far in advance of anything else on the market? Might it be down to the sponge rather than the cleaner?


Ade - I think it might be actual 'magic'. None of the other products I've ever used claim to use magic hence the difference and why I'll be getting some of this magical stuff...


----------



## Naresh

I saw the magic eraser at my local homebase so I think most of the stores should do them. Mark - if you get enough time to get down to Homebase what with all your trips to the post office let us know how you get on and someone please do a before and after pic.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Here is some pictures not the best quality but I hope it gives you an idea of the results after one quick treatment.

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Tim G

Wow. This stuff looks immpressive, Im gonna give it a go if I can find it in Tesco!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Clearly this is witchcraft in action. Watch out: the people in the US who want Harry Potter banned will be right onto you next with your "magic" erasers. :wink:


----------



## TT Ade

Spent 10 minutes on mine today with the liquid leather cleaner and a compound cutting pad, the results are the same as the magic eraser. I'm embarrassed to say how much dirt came off the wheel, absolutely horrendous amount of muck! I reckon if I spend a good half hour or so on it it will come back to a lovely matte finish, it's not far away now. I'll get some pics up when I'm done.


----------



## silverbadger

Got one in my local Homebase! Said they have 12 left!

Here are some pics..

BEFORE:

























AFTER:


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Awesome!


----------



## Naresh

I'm glad I started this post now - the results are pretty amazing!


----------



## Charlie

I will be off out later to try and score one of these magic devices 

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies

Got my Magic Eraser from Argos in the end. It's chucking down with rain here and I didn't have much time so I didn't get the camera out but I can report the results are very impressive - just like those shown above.

The thing really does seem to work like magic. I guess one of those cases where something turns out to be absolutely perfect for an application it wasn't specifically designed for originally. I think I'll give it some Liquid Leather treatment when I get chance just to finish it off, but I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

I used the magic eraser yesterday and then applied Liquid Leather, results are even better and the steering wheel feels brand new again.


----------



## silverbadger

Forgot to post this as well. The muck that came off the steering wheel alone!


----------



## TT Ade

You just wouldn't believe how dirty the wheel is!

Here is mine, LL cleaner and then LL conditioner.










and a close up after the conditioner


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Great results guys, glad I was the guinea pig on this one now.


----------



## Smeds

Mine has come up really nicely, didn't have any LL so used some leather conditioner. Will give it another coat though I think.


----------



## TT Ade

Smeds said:


> Mine has come up really nicely, didn't have any LL so used some leather conditioner. Will give it another coat though I think.


I think any leather cleaner will bring the wheel back to matte if used correctly. The shine on the wheel is oils off your hands and ground in muck is filling the natural leather grain!


----------



## Naresh

Good going guys, do you think the magic eraser could be used on the leather seats too? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies

Naresh said:


> Good going guys, do you think the magic eraser could be used on the leather seats too? [smiley=gossip.gif]


I'm not sure I'd go that far. The Liquid Leather products do a fairly decent job of that.

The Magic Eraser sort of disintegrates as you use it. To do a full set of seats I think you'd need at least a couple of them. If someone wants to try it then crack on and report back but I don't think I'll be the one to try it out.


----------



## TT Ade

Did anyone try to clean their wheel with Liquid Leather other than me?


----------



## MrHooky

I did my wheel last Nov with LL. Pleased with the results. Nice matte finish. Was going to get a magic eraser if I see one although my wheel isn't really that shiny as I thought the LL did a great job.

I'm not going to use the Eraser on the seats either. LL good enough for those...


----------



## silverbadger

Naresh said:


> Good going guys, do you think the magic eraser could be used on the leather seats too? [smiley=gossip.gif]


I did. It worked...but I dunno. Need a better go at it.
Gave a coat of liquid leather as well.

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Mark Davies

TT Ade said:


> Did anyone try to clean their wheel with Liquid Leather other than me?


I've tried it previously but it didn't really do much to get rid of the shine. For instance my wheel had definite demarkation lines just either side of the airbag where it wasn't handled at all. The Liquid Leather just couldn't get rid of that but the Magic Eraser has sorted it wonderfully.

Silverbadger, that work on the seats looks good. Did you find it easy enough to get an even finish all over the seats?


----------



## TT Ade

Mark Davies said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone try to clean their wheel with Liquid Leather other than me?
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried it previously but it didn't really do much to get rid of the shine. For instance my wheel had definite demarkation lines just either side of the airbag where it wasn't handled at all. The Liquid Leather just couldn't get rid of that but the Magic Eraser has sorted it wonderfully.
Click to expand...

To be honest I think it is more to do with what you are applying the cleaner with, the eraser is a hard stick (I think), with the Liquid Leather I used a high density foam cutting pad and it took the shine right off, I wouldn't have got the same results with Liquid Leather cleaner and a cloth for instance, I know because I tried.


----------



## Naresh

Hi Ade, do you have a picture of the kind of cutting pad you used to apply the cleaner? I also normally just use a cloth for my seats so perhaps I should try your method first before busting out the the Magic Eraser.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

TT Ade said:


> Did anyone try to clean their wheel with Liquid Leather other than me?


I did after using the magic eraser. Came out sweet. Using the eraser on its own was fine, but it left it looking too matt, and didnt feel like I wanted to hold the steering wheel for worry of greesing it up :lol: So I used the Lidquid Leather cleaner on the wheel after and then applied a healthy serving of conditioner and left it to seep in overnight. Feels great now and still looks quite "matt" in finish. 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

TT Ade said:


> To be honest I think it is more to do with what you are applying the cleaner with.


I think you're probably right about that. The Eraser isn't all that hard - it's a sort of brittle sponge and you simply use it with water, so it is all in the material.


----------



## TT Ade

Mark Davies said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I think it is more to do with what you are applying the cleaner with.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably right about that. The Eraser isn't all that hard - it's a sort of brittle sponge and you simply use it with water, so it is all in the material.
Click to expand...

Right, so probably a high density stick. It's like if you want to remove swirls you won't do it with a low density finishing pad, you need to use a high density pad for that job. Similarly you won't get the ground in muck out of the wheel with a cloth, you need something more substantial. A high density foam pad will cost more than the magic eraser, unless you already have a high density foam pad of course, so it makes sense to buy the eraser if you don't already have the pad. I would guess both are doing the same job and it's down to the method of application.


----------



## dooka

Magic Erasers are BAD, they are too harsh and strip coatings off the leather..

Try using steam or a hot damp towel, leather cleaner a soft bristle brush and some patience..


----------



## TT Ade

qstix said:


> Magic Erasers are BAD, they are too harsh and strip coatings off the leather..
> 
> Try using steam or a hot damp towel, leather cleaner a soft bristle brush and some patience..


Interesting, it just didn't smell right to me hence the Liquid Leather Cleaner and the polishing pad which did a great job.


----------



## Naresh

Ok, to complicate things a little more, who has a perforated steering wheel and what products would be best to care for it? I'm assuming any cleaner too thick would fill all the little holes in the design.


----------



## dooka

Soft toothbrush and a microfiber.

You don't need to use loads of product..


----------



## Naresh

qstix said:


> Soft toothbrush and a microfiber.
> 
> You don't need to use loads of product..


Thanks, I'm going all perforated now. 8)


----------

